# Sanchezi or Compressus????



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

There has been debate on this site about what this guy is, either, compressus or sanchezi. he is about 3.5 to 4 inches. I have a good digital (Canon 4.0 Meg) but am having difficulty getting good pics. Andy tips on how to take better photos? Sanchezi or Compressus?

So what is this guy, can I finally get a confirmed ID with these pics????

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Turn off the flash and try to get the fish against a soild background in good lighting so the entire profile and spotting can be seen clearly.

Based on those pictures I vote sanchezi, but I'd still like to see more pics!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks almost exactly the same as my sanchezi when it was young....... I'm almost sure its a sanchezi. Nice looking one too.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sanchezi in my opinion based on the 2nd picture. Not the best shot but the blemish on the underbelly is clearly noticeable.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Tail is not a sanchezi, they do not have a terminal band on the end.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

sccavee said:


> Tail is not a sanchezi, they do not have a terminal band on the end.


They can have a faint terminal band on the caudal fin.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

My sanchezi has a terminal band..... It's just not as pronounced as my rhoms.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...it isnt a compressus. Probably a sanchezi....but the fish looks really stressed in those pictures. I would let him settle in for a few days and then try for a clear picture from the side while in the tank.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

If it's not a sanchezi, it's probably a medinai...... I'm no expert but what else could it be?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sanchezi IMO


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

that looks much like my sanchezi so i would go with that...sanchezi!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sanch imo


----------



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...it isnt a compressus. Probably a sanchezi....but the fish looks really stressed in those pictures. I would let him settle in for a few days and then try for a clear picture from the side while in the tank.


I had him in a net. What makes you say he looked stressed?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sanchezi imo


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sanchezi IMO... has all the right characteristics... terminal band doesnt matter that much, my sanchezi had a rather distinct terminal band... the looks of a fish vary upon location caught, they key factor is the belly.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd say Sanchezi.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO it resembles S. sanchezi...







!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a sharp-snout piranha.....


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

i got one just like it and its a Sanchezi


----------

